# Priority Mail Rates To Change Sept 7



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Priority Mail retail rates going up but online rates going down.
Read the details at: http://www.ecommercebytes.com/cab/abn/y14/m08/i18/s02

.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I wish the article listed the on-line rates as well. I can't find any other information on-line.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

I always print my own Priority Mail labels with postage for my business...the savings start to add up.


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

MoonShadows said:


> I always print my own Priority Mail labels with postage for my business...the savings start to add up.


Those online savings are great, especially when considering the cost of time and gas saved from daily drop offs at the post office since they can pick up at your home or business.


----------

